# خدمة نقل الركاب الجماعي



## المعتضد (10 يونيو 2014)

مستعدون لنقل المجموعات (طلاب , طالبات . معاهد , مدارس ... ) 
باص 24 راكب
باص 11 راكب

نقل مجموعات فقط فقط

ت: 0096599600277


----------

